# Local dishnetwork phone number?



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I tried searching for a local phone number for Dishnetwork, instead of the 800 number. Anyone have that? I would think they would have one. I live close to the US and Mexico border, that sometimes I roam on mexico service, and of course I can't call the 800 number while roaming. Cingular kinda stinks near the border.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I doubt they have a local number, but if they do I'm sure someone wil post the info. I don't see any reason they'd want local numbers all over the US when ONE number is much easier for a number of reasons. Perhaps it might make sense to switch cell phone providers when your contract is up to one with better service in your area.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I had Verizon before I had Cingular and had the same problem. Most of the time I can dial as normal. Lately It roams more and more often. I tried a couple of numbers that I found search echostar. but both were disconnected. Somebody must know of the local number, I assume its in Colorado. who knows.. I will keep searching.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

SDiego said:


> Somebody must know of the local number, I assume its in Colorado. who knows.. I will keep searching.


There IS a local number for EACH call center but they are unpublished numbers. You might want to call Echostar's main number in Englewood, Co., (303) 723-1000, and see if someone will give you a local number you can call to reach one.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

We will give that a try, and thanks alot for the info


----------

